# Trot Critique



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

The first thing that jumps out at me is that you grip with the inside of your calf. Try to work on turning your toes in, instead of out. This helps you wrap your leg around your horse and have a stable lower leg. Secondly, your arms are too straight. You need to have more bend. Try to keep your elbows right at your side, this will create a straight line from your elbow to the bit. You also look like you're puppy dogging a little bit. Turn your hand so you thumb is on top.

Others can probably point out more but I like how tall you sit. You look good on a horse, just need some tweaking. I'd also do some exercises with your horse to get her to start seeking contact and reaching for the bit. Try to work her inside leg into outside rein, that's what helped my horse understand how to bend and reaching for the bit. I'd also like to see more impulsion. Seems to be just kinda plodding along. Beautiful girl you have. :]


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thnxs. I've been working on my hands just didnt think about it today. I havent ridden in 2 months because of the cold. the only thing I really dont like about these picturse is I'm so fat ugg.  I've been trying to lose weight for 5 years. 

Oh I noticed in some of the pics that her Hocks (I think thats what it is) is flexing alot. is that good?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

It's really not fair to yourself and your horse to ask for a critique at this moment in time. When both of you have gotten into a groove of regular riding for a month or so, then take pictures and come back.

Currently, your horse moves heavy on the forehand with no purpose, and you're too stiff and posed. This is what happens when both have been away from work for awhile.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> This is what happens when both have been away from work for awhile.


I dont know if this is how u ment it but that sounds kinda rude. kinda like an I told you so. I did say to be nice. I just asked for a critique because I want to know what to work on. I dont want to be told that I look fake. I'm not posed. you make it sound like I'm not a real rider. Its been to cold I have a bad back and I'm out of shape.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> I dont know if this is how u ment it but that sounds kinda rude. kinda like an I told you so. I did say to be nice. I just asked for a critique because I want to know what to work on. I dont want to be told that I look fake. I'm not posed. you make it sound like I'm not a real rider. Its been to cold I have a bad back and I'm out of shape.


I think you're taking her post entirely wrong. She's saying that to critique you right now, when both you and your horse have been out of work is not a good example of your riding. Of course when you've been off there will be things that need to be fixed. "Stiff and posed" means that you need to loosen up and actually ride. No one's saying ti as an insult, but as an observation. Anyone can become a passenger and forget to really ride. Happens to me every once in a while too. You're not really asking your horse to do anything but trot along. And since you're just coming back to riding there us absolutley no problem with that.

Just wanted to jump in a try to explain. It wasn't an insult, or rude, at all.
May or may not have helped, ha ha.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks. I feel a little beter. I really need to find a good trainer. I havent had a real lesson in wow almost 4 years. I obzerved some lesoons but the trainers were not what I like. I think I'm going to find a place and start over from the begining on there horses.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> I dont know if this is how u ment it but that sounds kinda rude. kinda like an I told you so. I did say to be nice. I just asked for a critique because I want to know what to work on. I dont want to be told that I look fake. I'm not posed. you make it sound like I'm not a real rider. Its been to cold I have a bad back and I'm out of shape.


You're being far too sensitive and imagining a slight that never happened. Reread the post in its entirety from an emotionless and subjective pov. The message then will be clear.

Thank you, Gillian.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> You're being far too sensitive and imagining a slight that never happened. Reread the post in its entirety from an emotionless and subjective pov. The message then will be clear.
> 
> Thank you, Gillian.


I'm sorry about that . I know I was wrong. I was told about a week ago that I'm not real I'm just a fake person living a fake life. the girl hardly even knew me. I guess what I'm trying to say is the word "posed" kinda threw me off. again I'm sorry.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok so, your arms are too straight, keep your elbows in and your hands are too far apart as well as youve got puppy paws going on.

thats all im going to say about your riding, now for your horse. I have no Idea why your riding in that bit with two reins? Because obviously your horse does not know how to give to the bit and I guess you just think more contraptions will help her respond better. Im sorry for being so blunt about it.

What you really need to do is get a plain snaffle and teach her to give to the bit, its really the ground baisis for training but you would be amazed at how many people skip it, but it really is the key to having control with your horse. As well with this you need to do bending, you see how she has a big thick neck on the bottom and none on the top? Teaching her to give to the bit will help build muscle on the top of her neck as well as give her a nice headset, making her more collected and easier to get into a frame.

sorry if I dont sound the nicest, but I dont do the whole pussyfooting around thing.


----------

